# Boot mit 150kg Gleitfart bekommen?



## johnyweb97 (22. November 2013)

Hi,
habe vor, mir zum Frühling hin ein Boot zu kaufen, für ein paar Seen hier in der Nähe(also kein großer Wellengang). 
Nun bin ich am überlegen: Konsolenboot oder hinten beim Motor sitzen? Also als Länge schwebt mir ca. 4,5m vor.
Wenn ich dann mal mit einem Kumpel und Tackle drauf bin schätze ich mal auf ca. 150-180kg Zuladung. Mit 15PS Motor!
Komfort sollte nicht drin sein(also kein Leder oder Bezug, man will ja im Drill nicht überlegen, wo man hin treten darf, schön viel Bewegungsfreiheit), aber zumindest so, dass man schonmal ein paar Kilometer zum nächsten See fahren kann, ohne Rückenschmerzen zu bekommen!
Und Preis, wie schauts damit aus?

LG


----------



## trollingfreak (22. November 2013)

*AW: Boot mit 150kg Gleitfart bekommen?*



johnyweb97 schrieb:


> Hi,
> habe vor, mir zum Frühling hin ein Boot zu kaufen, für ein paar Seen hier in der Nähe(also kein großer Wellengang).
> Nun bin ich am überlegen: Konsolenboot oder hinten beim Motor sitzen? Also als Länge schwebt mir ca. 4,5m vor.
> Wenn ich dann mal mit einem Kumpel und Tackle drauf bin schätze ich mal auf ca. 150-180kg Zuladung. Mit 15PS Motor!
> ...



Moin, kann dir entweder ein Crescent 465 oder ein Terhi in 470 empfehlen. Gibs gebraucht ab ca 1500-2000€ wenn man sucht! Ich selber hab ein Crescent465 mit Kajüte, Suzuki DF 15  und einem Gewicht von 300kg und komme auf 15kn alleine! :vik:
Viel Glück bei der Suche:m:vik:


----------



## johnyweb97 (22. November 2013)

*AW: Boot mit 150kg Gleitfart bekommen?*

Super, danke! Das Terhi gefällt mir eigentlich ganz gut, wie sieht es denn mit der Verarbeitung aus? Ich kenn mich nicht so aus in Preis/Leistung bei Booten


----------



## Axtwerfer (24. November 2013)

*AW: Boot mit 150kg Gleitfart bekommen?*

Ich würde mir an deiner Stelle ein Boot ohne Steuerstand zu legen.
Der Steuerstand stört oft z.b. auch beim Rudern, auch ist man dabei ein wenig eingeengt, bei Pinne hat man mehr Platz im Boot  und Platz hat man nie genug. Ich hätte übrigens noch eins.:m


----------



## Danizan (25. November 2013)

*AW: Boot mit 150kg Gleitfart bekommen?*



> Ich würde mir an deiner Stelle ein Boot ohne Steuerstand zu legen.
> Der Steuerstand stört oft z.b. auch beim Rudern, auch ist man dabei ein  wenig eingeengt, bei Pinne hat man mehr Platz im Boot  und Platz hat man  nie genug.



Das kann ich so unterschreiben  Ich habe eine Anka, mit 2 Mann optimal zu dritt mal ok...


----------



## ahinkel (26. November 2013)

*AW: Boot mit 150kg Gleitfart bekommen?*

ein 4,50mtr Boot mit zwei Personen + Tackle in Gleitfahrt zu bringen wird schwierig. Wenn ihr nur zu zweit fahren wollt guck dir mal das Jack Pot 375 an. Läuft auch mit 15PS vollbeladen noch ca. 25 - 30 Km/H.


----------



## volkerm (26. November 2013)

*AW: Boot mit 150kg Gleitfart bekommen?*

Bei 15PS und 4,5 Meter sowie dem Anspruch würde ich aus Gewichtsgründen Alu nehmen.


----------



## peiner freak (26. November 2013)

*AW: Boot mit 150kg Gleitfart bekommen?*

moin ich hab ein km410 von klauß mass aus Deutschland soll 300kg wiegen mit 2 mann + tackle+ 2 batterien+ 25 liter spritt fährt die schüssel mit einen jamaha 15 ps 30kmh


----------



## Axtwerfer (26. November 2013)

*AW: Boot mit 150kg Gleitfart bekommen?*

es kommt auch ganz klar auf die Rumpfform an. Es gibt Boote die trotz 15 ner nicht ins gleiten kommen, weil sie halt mehr "Verdränger" als halb, oder vollgleiter sind. Auf einem See würde ich auch Alu bevorzugen, auf "SEE" hingegen GFK, ist nicht so Wind/Wellen anfällig und damit nicht so kippelig.


----------



## todes.timo (26. November 2013)

*AW: Boot mit 150kg Gleitfart bekommen?*

Jackpot 375 fahr ich selber mit 15ps honda hinten dran, hammer boot, voll beladen 27km/h


----------



## Stefan660 (27. November 2013)

*AW: Boot mit 150kg Gleitfart bekommen?*

Hallo,
habe ein Ryds 465R mit 15PS hinten dran und komme auch mit 2 Personen locker auf 30 km/h in Gleitfahrt. Allein schaffe ich 35/36 km/h damit. Mit 10PS war es etwas knapp, aber auch damit bin ich ins gleiten gekommen.
Das 435 DL von Ryds ist auch nicht schlecht. Hat auch eine kleine Konsole.
Stefan


----------

